
What are the questions entrepreneurs should be asking VCs? - bjonathan
http://informationarbitrage.com/post/2875663928/what-are-the-questions-entrepreneurs-should-be-asking
======
avk
I like most of these questions but am not sure about #1:

"Is this a core investment or something in which you have interest but would
walk away from if things get difficult?"

Isn't this something you would know based on who the firm has invested in
before? How can you get more specific than that?

